

Recruiting is broken for technology people, VisuHire has the fix - visuhire

We are launching a private beta for the first 10,000 folks who sign up before we launch.  We reached over 1,000 signups in the first month alone after partnering with Hubspot we hope to see some HN users sign up.  Check us out - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.visuhire.com - help us fix a broken system.
======
duncan_bayne
One bit of additional feedback - if you're getting useful (or at least well-
intentioned) feedback on HN, some kind of thanks / acknowledgement would be
nice.

------
duncan_bayne
Some really quick feedback ...

\- Please take over the world and free us from LinkedIn! LinkedIn has value,
but is becoming increasingly noisy and 'social-network-like'.

\- The blue grid of photos behind your site title contains too few images; the
tiling is obvious and 'cheap looking' even at 1600 x 900.

\- "Follow us as we tackle cracking the code to our user growth and
experience." I simply couldn't (and don't) understand that sentence.

\- The beta signup was great - enter an email address, done.

------
NewsReader42
Recruiters don't like to have their eyes baffled by complex resumes this is a
known fact, they like clear and concise information laid out in an informative
way. They care even less about irrelevant information on a resume because it's
a waste of time.

------
virens
It's not accessible to try out. How do I access/login to try after signup?
User will get invitation as soon as you launch?

